# South Floridian hurricane season supplies



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 12, 2018)

I just got 8 sheets of spare plywood, 60 gallons of gasoline, a couple hundred dollars worth of assorted batteries and this weekend will make sure my generator is running and place my hammer drills, tapcons and tarps in the back room. As are the flashlights, radio and fans.
We've been stockpiling canned food and have 5 one gallon jugs of water that we can hard freeze and keep in the freezer to keep it cool. And drink as it melts.
The window shutters will be stacked and piled up in the garage. Ready for deployment. All important documents are in waterproof containers and cash has been removed from the bank and placed into the safe.
There's still a lot to do. A lot of things to fortify. A lot of things to secure.
But it never feels like it's enough. And with a large enough storm.....It won't be.
I'm SO tired of this. And it looks like the storms will get stronger and even more frequent.
Please share your preparations and how you cope.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Don't forget propane for the grill! It's always good to fill the bathtub up too before the storm, you can atleast clean yourself a couple times when the waters out. Ya I don't miss them at all lol


----------



## Redfool (Jun 12, 2018)

Bug spray and repellent and a first aid kit. After every hurricane I always seem to do something to myself during cleanup. I pray every year it isn’t the chainsaws turn. Mazuri might be something to get your torts through. Last year Irma really stripped my hibiscus leaves but they have since rebounded.


----------



## wellington (Jun 12, 2018)

I would rather be in the snow zone then deal with that. Where I lived in MI and now in Chicago, the most we worry about is closed roads due to too much snow. That doesn't happen in Chicago often at all. Being near Lake Michigan even the tornadoes don't bother us. 
My advice is move here. Otherwise be safe through them.


----------



## Redfool (Jun 12, 2018)

wellington said:


> I would rather be in the snow zone then deal with that. Where I lived in MI and now in Chicago, the most we worry about is closed roads due to too much snow. That doesn't happen in Chicago often at all. Being near Lake Michigan even the tornadoes don't bother us.
> My advice is move here. Otherwise be safe through them.



And give up year round fishing? You don’t need to shovel sunshine in the winter here. Done my time in northern Minnesota(-37 coldest), now anything below 50 is too cold for me.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Atlanta is just a hop skip and a jump up I75, no hurricanes here, and rarely any snow.


----------



## Redfool (Jun 12, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Atlanta is just a hop skip and a jump up I75, no hurricanes here, and rarely any snow.



Got a daughter and grandkids in Druid Hills. When it does snow up there I hear everything shuts down. Can’t stand that 3 hour drive from Hampton Jackson to middle Atlanta at 10 mph.


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 12, 2018)

Ed, I’ll be thinking about you and your wife and Suki!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 13, 2018)

Redfool said:


> Bug spray and repellent and a first aid kit. After every hurricane I always seem to do something to myself during cleanup. I pray every year it isn’t the chainsaws turn. Mazuri might be something to get your torts through. Last year Irma really stripped my hibiscus leaves but they have since rebounded.


My hibiscus are all growing sideways. Some are still flat on the ground.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 13, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Atlanta is just a hop skip and a jump up I75, no hurricanes here, and rarely any snow.


My mother lives in Albany...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 13, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Don't forget propane for the grill! It's always good to fill the bathtub up too before the storm, you can atleast clean yourself a couple times when the waters out. Ya I don't miss them at all lol


My water heater and stove are natural gas. They work even without electricity. We've never been without water. But often it must be boiled before you can drink it.
It's already unusually hot here and out in the Atlantic, and our friend El Nino isn't around this year to deflect the weather.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 13, 2018)

wellington said:


> I would rather be in the snow zone then deal with that. Where I lived in MI and now in Chicago, the most we worry about is closed roads due to too much snow. That doesn't happen in Chicago often at all. Being near Lake Michigan even the tornadoes don't bother us.
> My advice is move here. Otherwise be safe through them.


I would much rather have the snow. I don't mind the cold, either.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 13, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My water heater and stove are natural gas. They work even without electricity. We've never been without water. But often it must be boiled before you can drink it.
> It's already unusually hot here and out in the Atlantic, and our friend El Nino isn't around this year to deflect the weather.


Natural gas in sunrise? How did you pull that off! When Wilma came thru in Margate I had a couple tanks of propane. All the neighbors were emptying their freezers and we were having community cookouts. We had coolers to keep stuff, but had to go to a park in coral springs and wait in a line each day for bags of ice and water. It was a memorable experience, but one I'd rather not do again!


----------



## wellington (Jun 13, 2018)

Redfool said:


> And give up year round fishing? You don’t need to shovel sunshine in the winter here. Done my time in northern Minnesota(-37 coldest), now anything below 50 is too cold for me.


Minnesota much worse then where I have lived. I wouldn't want to do Minnesota winters. 
Fishing all year round here too.


----------



## Redfool (Jun 13, 2018)

wellington said:


> Minnesota much worse then where I have lived. I wouldn't want to do Minnesota winters.
> Fishing all year round here too.



Chicago? Are you talking about ice fishing[emoji476]? No no no, I think I’d rather get a January sunburn.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 13, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Natural gas in sunrise? How did you pull that off! When Wilma came thru in Margate I had a couple tanks of propane. All the neighbors were emptying their freezers and we were having community cookouts. We had coolers to keep stuff, but had to go to a park in coral springs and wait in a line each day for bags of ice and water. It was a memorable experience, but one I'd rather not do again!


This area is actually older than most of the other drained swamp areas. 1971.
The whole area is on natural gas. So I can take hot showers by candle light. Sounds romantic.
I run my fridge, freezer on generator power a couple hours on and off. Ice keeps for a few days in a big cooler and at night, we use a small, portable a/c unit on the generator pointed at our bed.
Of course this won't work with missing windows and/or a roof.
But so far, so good.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 14, 2018)

Well gluck this season hopefully none make landfall


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 14, 2018)

And this is the only reason I stayed up North when my family moved. My parents live in Plantation full time but have a house in Key West as well. Every year my poor Dad has to go through this ritual with BOTH houses.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 14, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> And this is the only reason I stayed up North when my family moved. My parents live in Plantation full time but have a house in Key West as well. Every year my poor Dad has to go through this ritual with BOTH houses.


The keys did get HAMMERED last year.
I'm very grateful that Browsed county has faired so well lately.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 14, 2018)

Let's hope Puerto Rico is spared too this year.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 14, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Let's hope Puerto Rico is spared too this year.


Yes.
They still haven't fully recovered from last year.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 14, 2018)

Aggghhh! Those pesky hurricanes! I do worry about my Mom too. She’s in and out this whole Summer, not sure if she gets all boarded up, bcs then she’s have to live in a very dark house for couple of wks... one other thing that my Mom has always done in storm prep is putting up all important family photo albums like all the way up by the ceiling, in case of water damage. That and make provisions for the animals of course


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 14, 2018)

Pearly said:


> Aggghhh! Those pesky hurricanes! I do worry about my Mom too. She’s in and out this whole Summer, not sure if she gets all boarded up, bcs then she’s have to live in a very dark house for couple of wks... one other thing that my Mom has always done in storm prep is putting up all important family photo albums like all the way up by the ceiling, in case of water damage. That and make provisions for the animals of course


Is she in a flood zone?
At 9 miles inland we're technically not. But the last cat one turned our street into a river.


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 14, 2018)

My parents are on the water in both houses though at least in plantation it’s the canal. Their home in key west in a block from Mallory Square on the beach smh. They’re actually selling that house this summer.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 14, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is she in a flood zone?
> At 9 miles inland we're technically not. But the last cat one turned our street into a river.



Yeah, on the other side of her street there’s a deep sea canal every 2 houses. It’s a 10 min walk to the Intercoastal. Her house is on the poor side of the street though[emoji6]


----------



## wellington (Jun 14, 2018)

Always wondered why those of you that worry about flooding don't build an attic if you don't have one and store your keepsakes and flood supplies, etc, there? Also why hurricane shutters aren't perminently placed on windows where all you have to do is close and latch them? 
I know nothing about living through hurricanes or floods or the cost of hurricane shutters or whether or not there's a reason you have attics or not. Just something I always wondered why people don't do these things.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 14, 2018)

wellington said:


> Always wondered why those of you that worry about flooding don't build an attic if you don't have one and store your keepsakes and flood supplies, etc, there? Also why hurricane shutters aren't perminently placed on windows where all you have to do is close and latch them?
> I know nothing about living through hurricanes or floods or the cost of hurricane shutters or whether or not there's a reason you have attics or not. Just something I always wondered why people don't do these things.


Most of the new houses in South Florida do have shutter tracks anchored permanently placed outside the windows and when the storm is approaching you just slide the metal shutters in and bolt em in. Most people in Florida do have attics too. Flooding is usually only a problem closer to the coast from storm surge, but it all depends on how fast the storm is moving, intensity, etc . Usually when a storm is approaching they close the gates from the everglades, and intercoastal a few days before and this makes the canals water level drop lower so they don't flood


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 14, 2018)

wellington said:


> Always wondered why those of you that worry about flooding don't build an attic if you don't have one and store your keepsakes and flood supplies, etc, there? Also why hurricane shutters aren't perminently placed on windows where all you have to do is close and latch them?
> I know nothing about living through hurricanes or floods or the cost of hurricane shutters or whether or not there's a reason you have attics or not. Just something I always wondered why people don't do these things.


No attics in many homes or not full attics. Also no basements there so homes that are two stories is rare and usually a staked house as in on the water but on posts. No basement no attic but two living floors. The newer homes have attached hardware for hurricane shutters but year round unless you don’t like natural light would never work. Then flooding lol @ZEROPILOT i get it. Was there for 9 years of college and grad school. Hurricane safe is serious and so much work


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2018)

My attic if you can call it that is just a crawlspace only large enough for A/C ducts. And a tiny repairman. It's also very, very hot and humid up there. Like a blast furnace. The roof is also the FIRST thing that will blow off and away in a large hurricane. And the last place you would want any valuables.
The homes are mostly made of cement block on cement foundations. About a third of my house, the garage, etc, has shutters up 24/7. But these are fiberglass or aluminum. Not up to the new code. I bolt 5/8" exterior plywood up over all of them when a hurricane approaches. Not as thick as it could be, but I do this alone, and it's heavy.
For a tropical storm or a near miss category one hurricane, we just put up the fiberglass and aluminum shutters because they'r simple and you can still open the windows with them on.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 15, 2018)

For nobody that's been thru one too, its pretty scary during the storm when you can't look outside to see what's happening, and the wind sounds like a fright train!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> For nobody that's been thru one too, its pretty scary during the storm when you can't look outside to see what's happening, and the wind sounds like a fright train!


It's pretty spooky. Lasts for HOURS and why do they always hit at night? The next morning, the area looks like war footage. No power. Damage. But the community comes together. Soon, a line forms in front of my house when they remember that I repair generators. I also notoriously have hoarded fuel. And have a functioning chainsaw.
Just happy no one we know was injured.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 15, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's pretty spooky. Lasts for HOURS and why do they always hit at night? The next morning, the area looks like war footage. No power. Damage. But the community comes together. Soon, a line forms in front of my house when they remember that I repair generators. I also notoriously have hoarded fuel. And have a functioning chainsaw.


They do always hit at night your right, never really thought about that though. Were you there for Andrew?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2018)

In Oakland park.
Nearer the beach. But North of the storm.
I had to evacuate my apartment. But because I was and am part of the Broward county emergency team, I was payed while at the school shelter. Ramblewood middle school. As an employee rather than an evacuee.
It was my first hurricane.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 15, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> In Oakland park.
> Nearer the beach. But North of the storm.
> I had to evacuate my apartment. But because I was and am part of the Broward county emergency team, I was payed while at the school shelter. Ramblewood middle school. As an employee rather than an evacuee.
> It was my first hurricane.


I was about 10-11 years old. Living in North Lauderdale. Broward was definitely spared during that one. Me and my family went down on buses to the Naranga lakes area to volunteer after the storm. It was an incredible event I will never forget. Nothing still standing, national guard troops everywhere, tents cities, quite the experience.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2018)

The scary part was looking at the destruction and knowing that it was NOT as bad as it gets.
What was he, a cat 3?
Trees are still growing sideways down south from that thing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2018)

It's easy to feel bad about your situation. Until you see how bad others have it.
I thank God that we're o.k. after each one.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 15, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The scary part was looking at the destruction and knowing that it was NOT as bad as it gets.
> What was he, a cat 3?
> Trees are still growing sideways down south from that thing.


Cat 4 I think. The strangest thing I can remember to this day is there was a pile of rubble that used to be a house, yet right in the middle there was a cabinet with a tea pot and some silverware sitting on it untouched. It baffles me to this day. There had to be tornadoes within that storm


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2018)

That's kind of what a hurricane is, a hundred mile wide, SLOW moving tornado.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 8, 2018)

I chickened out and bought actual aluminum shutters this year. Bolted to the cement and I'm already test fitting them.
The studs stay in the walls and you just place the shutter panels up and wing nut them down. Easy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 8, 2018)

These are what I'd used previously.
Fiberglass units that clamped onto the actual window.
Literally "better than nothing".
They've worked so far.
The one cool feature is that you can still open the window.
The un cool part is that they are actually touching the glass. So if anything really whacks them...The glass will break.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 8, 2018)

These are the most common old style shutters .
Clam shell type.
Aluminum.
They came with the house as original equipment as hurricane awnings and do ok in smaller storms. They also can open up.
These have been on the house since 1971 ...


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 8, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> These are the most common old style shutters .
> Clam shell type.
> Aluminum.
> They came with the house as original equipment as hurricane awnings and do ok in smaller storms. They also can open up.
> These have been on the house since 1971 ...


Yep remember those. They might be antiques by now lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 8, 2018)

These new panels meet the "old" Dade county code.
Under a category 5 storm.
But in a cat 5 storm, there will be no house. Much less windows.
Its unusually warm out there.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 8, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Yep remember those. They might be antiques by now lol


I still see them used everywhere.
Except south of Miami


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 8, 2018)

These are the cement studs.
I also have 65 gallons of gas treated with K100.
K100 is great stuff.
It bonds with any water as well as prevent phase separation with the ethanol.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 4, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Cat 4 I think. The strangest thing I can remember to this day is there was a pile of rubble that used to be a house, yet right in the middle there was a cabinet with a tea pot and some silverware sitting on it untouched. It baffles me to this day. There had to be tornadoes within that storm


Andrew was a Cat 4 for about 10 years or so, then it finally got upgraded (reclassified) to a Cat 5. 

It took that long to substantiate and justify what everyone probably already knew...that Andrew had been a Cat 5 back in 1992. 

The problem was that the wind speed measuring equipment got ripped off the roof by Cat 4 level winds...so the only recorded wind speed data for Andrew topped out at Cat 4.


----------



## Lindalee7 (Aug 29, 2019)

Anyone have advice on what to do with a medium sulcata during the storm? I was just recently given one found by a friend. She’s about 20lbs but is pretty wild. I let her loose in my small back patio garden. She’s got plenty of room to roam , but with a bad storm on its way I’m not sure of the best method of keeping her safe! I don’t own a garage unfortunately.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 29, 2019)

Lindalee7 said:


> Anyone have advice on what to do with a medium sulcata during the storm? I was just recently given one found by a friend. She’s about 20lbs but is pretty wild. I let her loose in my small back patio garden. She’s got plenty of room to roam , but with a bad storm on its way I’m not sure of the best method of keeping her safe! I don’t own a garage unfortunately.


Plastic "kiddie pool" inside the house on newspaper.


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Aug 29, 2019)

wellington said:


> Minnesota much worse then where I have lived. I wouldn't want to do Minnesota winters.
> Fishing all year round here too.


Yes yes I am from northern Minnesota and the winters are downright frigid.. someday me the hubby and kids will be moving somewhere a tad bit warmer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 29, 2019)

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Yes yes I am from northern Minnesota and the winters are downright frigid.. someday me the hubby and kids will be moving somewhere a tad bit warmer.


Wanna trade houses?
I LOVE the cold.


----------



## TammyJ (Aug 29, 2019)

You guys watching out for DORIAN, right???
My daughter in South Florida says they can't find any bottled drinking water, left it too late to stock up.
Be prepared!


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 30, 2019)

TammyJ said:


> You guys watching out for DORIAN, right???
> My daughter in South Florida says they can't find any bottled drinking water, left it too late to stock up.
> Be prepared!


Oh, yes...  The way that storm has slowed down, it's almost like Dorian has an appointment in the Orlando area on Tuesday.  

The good news about the slowdown is that _as long as the tropical storm force winds stay off shore_, there's still time to resupply South Florida with critical supplies like water and fuel. 

If your daughter has any two liter soda bottles around, those are ideal for storing potable water. Ziploc bags (thicker is better) can be partially filled with water and stashed in the freezer to fill any odd gaps and keep food cold longer. Unopened bottles of Gatorade freeze remarkably well, too.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 30, 2019)

Lindalee7 said:


> Anyone have advice on what to do with a medium sulcata during the storm? I was just recently given one found by a friend. She’s about 20lbs but is pretty wild. I let her loose in my small back patio garden. She’s got plenty of room to roam , but with a bad storm on its way I’m not sure of the best method of keeping her safe! I don’t own a garage unfortunately.


I agree with @ZEROPILOT (he would know!). And keep a tote or bin handy, large enough to completely fit your tortoise in. If you have one for vet visits, that should do fine. Have it ready in case you have to relocate. 

She may not like her temporary accommodations, but she isn't going to like the weather anyway. She's just going to have to deal with it for a couple days. With any luck, she will be content to hunker down inside until the weather clears.


----------



## jsheffield (Aug 30, 2019)

We're likely too late for this storm, but I have an enclosed garage, tons of large totes, and heaters out the wazoo... if people could figure out a way to send their torts to me in NH (thinking FedEx or UPS) I would happily house and feed and water them, quarantined from my torts (and any other internally displaced tortoises) until whatever crisis had passed... it wouldn't be luxurious for the torts, but they'd survive it.

Just something to think about for later in this hurricane season, or in the face of other natural (or manmade) disasters.

Jamie


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 30, 2019)

jsheffield said:


> We're likely too late for this storm, but I have an enclosed garage, tons of large totes, and heaters out the wazoo... if people could figure out a way to send their torts to me in NH (thinking FedEx or UPS) I would happily house and feed and water them, quarantined from my torts (and any other internally displaced tortoises) until whatever crisis had passed... it wouldn't be luxurious for the torts, but they'd survive it.
> 
> Just something to think about for later in this hurricane season, or in the face of other natural (or manmade) disasters.
> 
> Jamie


The entire eastern seaboard is vulnerable to hurricanes. It might be more effective to focus regionally... With humans, we try to move them the shortest distance possible for evacuations. If a storm doesn't render residences uninhabitable, keepers and their tortoises can often return home within a day or two. 

After a major storm, however, it's entirely possible there would be a need for temporary housing of turtles and tortoises (and potentially other reptiles) whose keepers cannot return home or return them to comparable conditions in the short term. 

I would like to see us set up a network or system of mutual aid to be able to accommodate the housing needs of turtles and tortoises during/after disasters. Possibly even under or in conjunction with the USARK umbrella. Different jurisdictions have different capabilities, capacities, and policies. However, as we know, turtle and tortoise care is nowhere near as straightforward as dog and cat care. Temporary care really needs to be handled and managed by people familiar with the needs of the type of animal(s) involved.


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Aug 30, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wanna trade houses?
> I LOVE the cold.


Where are you located? Somewhere warm I presume? Lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 30, 2019)

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Where are you located? Somewhere warm I presume? Lol


A bit too warm for me.
11 miles inland from Fort Lauderdale beach.


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Aug 30, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> A bit too warm for me.
> 11 miles inland from Fort Lauderdale beach.


Oof I'm sure it does get warm down there. You can trade anytime [emoji6] lol. Your in the path of Dorian then? God bless.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 30, 2019)

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oof I'm sure it does get warm down there. You can trade anytime [emoji6] lol. Your in the path of Dorian then? God bless.


Dorian hasn't decided what he's doing yet.
But, yes. As of this moment.


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Aug 30, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Dorian hasn't decided what he's doing yet.
> But, yes. As of this moment.


I hope he recedes.. I can't imagine being in a hurricane. In MN the worst is a tornado.. I'd be scared shitless... Pardon my language.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 30, 2019)

Turtle girl 98 said:


> I hope he recedes.. I can't imagine being in a hurricane. In MN the worst is a tornado.. I'd be scared shitless... Pardon my language.


It IS more or less a gigantic, slow moving tornado.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 30, 2019)

I follow WXRISK on Facebook and he has an unbelievable ability to forecast! He says that Dorian will dip WSW due to the low above it. Y’all watch out this brat looks like he will slowly drag his butt across all of Florida!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 30, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just got 8 sheets of spare plywood, 60 gallons of gasoline, a couple hundred dollars worth of assorted batteries and this weekend will make sure my generator is running and place my hammer drills, tapcons and tarps in the back room. As are the flashlights, radio and fans.
> We've been stockpiling canned food and have 5 one gallon jugs of water that we can hard freeze and keep in the freezer to keep it cool. And drink as it melts.
> The window shutters will be stacked and piled up in the garage. Ready for deployment. All important documents are in waterproof containers and cash has been removed from the bank and placed into the safe.
> There's still a lot to do. A lot of things to fortify. A lot of things to secure.
> ...


Case of beer


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 30, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just got 8 sheets of spare plywood, 60 gallons of gasoline, a couple hundred dollars worth of assorted batteries and this weekend will make sure my generator is running and place my hammer drills, tapcons and tarps in the back room. As are the flashlights, radio and fans.
> We've been stockpiling canned food and have 5 one gallon jugs of water that we can hard freeze and keep in the freezer to keep it cool. And drink as it melts.
> The window shutters will be stacked and piled up in the garage. Ready for deployment. All important documents are in waterproof containers and cash has been removed from the bank and placed into the safe.
> There's still a lot to do. A lot of things to fortify. A lot of things to secure.
> ...


On a serious note though.. hope all you Floridians dont get hit to hard and wish everyone to make it out of the storm safe and undamaged


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Aug 30, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It IS more or less a gigantic, slow moving tornado.


Still scary[emoji50] Wishing you all the best of luck.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 30, 2019)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Case of beer


Whether you indulge in adult beverages or not, there are very good reasons to keep a bottle opener and corkscrew in your emergency supply (or overnight travel) kit.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 30, 2019)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Whether you indulge in adult beverages or not, there are very good reasons to keep a bottle opener and corkscrew in your emergency supply (or overnight travel) kit.


God bless your heart


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 30, 2019)

I promise ill stop complaining about snow


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Aug 30, 2019)

Always have a little stash of cheap liquor. Can’t imagine what people who can’t get any may trade for it! Y’all be safe!


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 30, 2019)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Always have a little stash of cheap liquor. Can’t imagine what people who can’t get any may trade for it! Y’all be safe!


Exactly... Or having a way to open it safely... without requiring first aid... It's a good way to make friends.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Aug 30, 2019)

Blackdog we’re gonna get along just fine haha


----------

